
‘Hustle Is The Antidote’ When Starting And Running A Business - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/hustle-is-the-antidote-startup-business-2010-11
======
smanek
Maybe it's just a coincidence, but all 4 positive comments were by accounts
created in the last month and have little history. pg: if you're listening,
were two or more posted from the same IP?

And frankly, they sound a little spammy. Who says things like:

 _Great talk by angel investor and entrepreneur Travis Kalanick!_

 _Travis is a great guy!_

~~~
Aleul
Only my first post, but the "Great talk by angel invest and entrypreneur
Travis Kalanick" came from a nick of the website too. Nice SEO attempt ;)

------
shinyheart
Travis has some amazing experiences to share from his time hustling as an
entrepreneurs. It's great to learn from folks like Travis. This video is a
great way to do it. Thank you Tech Cocktail!

------
micahb37
I also spoke at the conference, and its great to see Travis out speaking about
his experiences. Lots of good stuff in there, even if Travis is clearly just
getting his speaking legs under him.

------
techcocktail
Great talk by angel investor and entrepreneur Travis Kalanick!

------
zachrd99
Travis is a great guy!

------
jcsalvo
Loved this talk

